# Mohawk Open



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

For those that want to know you can pay at the ramp, I will be doing baot inspection probally around 5:00 or so as far as the payout I dont believe that it is 100% but it will be fair payout. Hope to see ya there.

Mark Franko


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it is 75% pay out I'll be there.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Place your bets... I"m guessing 11lbs3oz for the win. Is it still a 8 fish limit?

This is a great yearly tourney and well organized.

I can remember back about 3 years ago we fished this tourney. It was a beautiful morning with thunderboomers, heavy rain and a nice delayed start. Everyone was just waiting around for what seemed like forever, approx 45 minutes. Could it be a repeat, forecast seems to think so but I'm hoping it all goes well weatherwise.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going with 8-9 pounds. From what I've been hearing its tough out there. Chocolate muddy water won't help either.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

If your talking about Lake Mohawk in Malvern, it takes a limit with a 3lb average to have a shot. Last time I was there my 5 biggest fish were over 20lb. If thats where its at, the big fish are already pounding topwaters there.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

this is at Berlin i believe


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats to bad, I was thinking of getting involved if it was Mohawk.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

SORRY, guys this is at Berlin my message was not very good I can see how it could have been confused.

mark


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

It is 5 fish limit this year

5 fish 10.6 to win they should be feeding


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard it took 5.3 to win, only 2 limits. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I think there were 3 limits, one of my buddies got 3rd place and had one of those. 8lbs or so won.. they had 7.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

There were 2 limits 4 fish won with 8.7 
Big Bass was only 2.54. That cold front really put the hurt on them. Look out when they decide to move up they will be agressive. Pretty bad spring so far. The weather suppose to be nice by mid week. Should get them to move up and eat.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

hey guys, the Saturday wasnt bad for me. Took big bass with 2.54 at this tourny along with a 7th place, the only bit of the day. I fished with Matt Johnson from Boat Boys out of the G3 HP200, a great boat all around. The lake was really rough, got that one money fish though.

Joey Discerni


----------

